# Scouting trail cams????



## Hitman_25 (Feb 11, 2006)

I have messed around alot of diffrent trail cams and i have found so far that nothing out there can compeat with my cuddyback but i want to put out alot more cameras this year and cuddybacks are expencive has any body had good luck with any of the cheaper ones ??


----------



## snow123geese (Feb 3, 2008)

I have a Moultrie Game spy 200 and it takes really good pictures it has good battery life, and it shows the date, time, moon phase, and temp. 
I got it at Sportsmans Warehouse for 179.99 last year


----------

